# Short term rent - Nicosia



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking to rent a room or apartment for 6 weeks, beginning in April.

Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

EveJ said:


> Hi, I'm looking to rent a room or apartment for 6 weeks, beginning in April.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks


Hi Eve,
I would suggest that you google rental properties Nicosia. There are plenty of websites that do rental properties.
However you need to bear in mind that 6 weeks rental will be classed as short term so you would be paying holiday rental rates which can be pretty steep. 
Perhaps your best bet would be a hostel or bed and breakfast establishment.
Again try googling them.

Unfortunately it is against the forum regulations for members to promote their own properties as it is classed as advertising.


Regards Veronica


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Eve,
> I would suggest that you google rental properties Nicosia. There are plenty of websites that do rental properties.
> However you need to bear in mind that 6 weeks rental will be classed as short term so you would be paying holiday rental rates which can be pretty steep.
> Perhaps your best bet would be a hostel or bed and breakfast establishment.
> ...


Great, thanks very much.


----------

